# good spinning reel?



## bigshot846 (Apr 30, 2008)

going to be used on a medium light 6'6" rod, fishing finesse techniques for smallies, looking to spend 50-75 dollars, what would you guys recommend?


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Any of the Quantum, Shimono and Diawas in that price range will suffice. I am impressed with the Abu Garcia 102's drag system. For a a relatively cheap reel at around $34.00 its not bad and would work on smallies. One thing, your picking a good time to look because most stores are running sales. Just picked up two Cardinals for $17.00 each.


----------



## tree dweller (Nov 5, 2001)

Ive been working a shimano sahara and I think sadona for the past several years. Both fall in the under $50 catagory. Both have performed flawlessly for me. The 4000 model is plenty of hardware for coldwater fish and the 2000 model is great for panfish to pike.


----------



## UltimateOutdoorsman (Sep 13, 2001)

Pleugers!!


----------



## AdamBradley (Mar 13, 2008)

I picked up an okuma epixor ef30a this spring, and have used it as my go to reel all season. I have been impressed with the drag system, smoothness of the reel, and overall performance. I have been so satisfied that I recently bought the next slightly larger model to try with salmon, and steelhead in the upcoming seasons. To me, for the price range, you cant go wrong. I am suprised that I don't see more guys trying these out. I plan to switch over all of my spinning rods to the epixors. Bass Pro at great lakes started selling them recently, K & D is where I picked up my 30a. Shimanos are also a great choice.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

I have a Shimano Sedona 2500 on my 6'6" medium. The one I have has the fighting drag on it. I pulled in some hog bass, pike and walleye this summer with it. It cost about $60 bucks.


----------



## creek trekker (Sep 18, 2008)

Just picked up a Plueger 6740, 10 bearing reel at bass pro for $60.00.......... took it out for a few hours today, nice and smooth.


----------



## ahoude23 (Aug 18, 2008)

I've always been a Shimano guy. Never had a problem, clean and grease them every couple of years (don't fish as much as I would like).


----------



## TheDuke33 (Jul 16, 2007)

Definitely a Shimano. The Sahara's a sexy reel, on sale for $50 at Gander Mountain right now.


----------



## tommytubular (Jan 25, 2002)

TheDuke33 said:


> Definitely a Shimano. The Sahara's a sexy reel, on sale for $50 at Gander Mountain right now.


For 10 dollars more you can have a symetre... I got two a little while back at Gander for $59.95.

Shimano was updating their line I suppose... If you can find them, the old models have been clearanced out. I ended up with two stradic's and two symetres. Don't believe I'll need another spinning reel in my lifetime.


----------



## Frogfish101 (Apr 5, 2007)

Shimano all the way. The Sahara and Sedona would fit your needs.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Mitchells-300, 308 or the 400 (high speed retrieve) series


----------



## wanderboy (Sep 24, 2008)

if you go online there's a combo onsale at BassPro for $139 (reel & rod), good deal. the price is not what you looking for, but you can go take a look.

I also saw a Daiwa reel at Meijer the other day was also going for $40, looks decent enough.


----------



## fishing-finlander (Sep 30, 2008)

Gander, has a modle with thier name on it. it has a rear drag on it but its not the kind that has that pesky quick fire trigger on the side. they make it in several sizes, and its usually aroun 30 $ but I got them as low as 20$ I like rear drag spinning reels becuse you dont have to mess with the spool. however most rear drags have that quick fire style cast which I despise. Its nice check it out, now my favorite steelie reel for spincasting.


----------



## rootbeer (Feb 22, 2006)

ZEBCO 202. LOAD IT UP WITH SOME A THAT jOHNY wALKER MONO- 2500 YDS FOR 1.99.


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

rootbeer said:


> ZEBCO 202. LOAD IT UP WITH SOME A THAT jOHNY wALKER MONO- 2500 YDS FOR 1.99.


That's not a spinning reel and that post better be a joke.


----------



## wapiti777 (Jan 18, 2008)

DE82 said:


> That's not a spinning reel and that post better be a joke.


:yikes:


----------

